# Controlar voltaje entre 5 y 12V AC



## snake_fox (Jun 22, 2014)

Saludos compañeros del foro, quería hacerles una consulta con un problema que tengo con un portero eléctrico. 
El portero lo que es timbre y telefonillo funciona perfecto el inconveniente es al abrir la cerradura ya que esta funciona a un voltaje de 12V AC, pero por ratos llega ese voltaje y abre la puerta en otros momentos hay caídas de tensión y llega unos 4 v y no abre.

Había pensando poner un rele antes de la cerradura para que al momento que haya caídas de tensión se activé con un rele de 5v, pero como el voltAje está cambiando por ratos llega 12v y por ratos 4V el rele funcionara sólo cuando haya unos 4 V y cuando llegue los 12 se quemará .
Entonces que puedo hacerle para poder hacer que llegue los 12 V AC a la cerradura siempre que se presione el pulsante, porque como ya mencione al presionar el voltaje es alternante entre unos 4 a 12V

Muchas gracias


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 22, 2014)

snake_fox dijo:


> Saludos compañeros del foro, quería hacerles una consulta con un problema que tengo con un portero eléctrico.
> El portero lo que es timbre y telefonillo funciona perfecto el inconveniente es al abrir la cerradura ya que esta funciona a un voltaje de 12V AC, pero por ratos llega ese voltaje y abre la puerta en otros momentos hay caídas de tensión y llega unos 4 v y no abre.
> 
> Había pensando poner un rele antes de la cerradura para que al momento que haya caídas de tensión se activé con un rele de 5v, pero como el voltAje está cambiando por ratos llega 12v y por ratos 4V el rele funcionara sólo cuando haya unos 4 V y cuando llegue los 12 se quemará .
> ...


 
snake_fox con un Rele de estado solido AC-AC seria el ideal de 3V a 12V AC controlas lo que quieras siempre y cuando el rango este entre 3V a 15V, hay muchos pero casi todos son de 3V a 12V DC, la idea es rectificar la entrada AC a DC así funcionaria el Relé de estado solido


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 22, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> snake_fox con un Rele de estado solido de 3V a 15V AC controlas lo que quieras siempre y cuando el rango este entre 3V a 15V



Hola Yetrox ese rele que me menciona se activa de 3 a 12 V O la salida soporta de 3a 12 V.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 22, 2014)

snake_fox dijo:


> Hola Yetrox ese rele que me menciona se activa de 3 a 12 V O la salida soporta de 3a 12 V.


 
snake_fox como te comento hay muchos Relay de estado solido que soportan voltajes desde 3V a 32V pero casi la mayoría son para Input DC, como estamos hablando de AC se debe rectificar a DC para que así funcione el Relé de estado solido, y así poder controlar voltajes AC sea de 115V o 220V, pero deberías revisar esa cerradura porque si hay perdidas muy notables algo va muy mal en el cableado o en el Trafo reductor de potencial que me imagino que es la cerradura que mencionas


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 22, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> snake_fox como te comento hay muchos Relay de estado solido que soportan voltajes desde 3V a 32V pero casi la mayoría son para Input DC, como estamos hablando de AC se debe rectificar a DC para que así funcione el Relé de estado solido, y así poder controlar voltajes AC sea de 115V o 220V, pero deberías revisar esa cerradura porque si hay perdidas muy notables algo va muy mal en el cableado o en el Trafo reductor de potencial que me imagino que es la cerradura que mencionas
> 
> http://www.ultracerraduras.com/soprano/Binder2_22.jpg




Perdón creo que no le entiendo muy bien

Lo que pasa es que yo quiere activar ese rele con voltajes de 3 a 12 V AC y que la salida del rele sean 12v fijos AC si para activarlo necesito convertir esos 3 a 12 v a Dc no abría problema pero la salida del rele si debe ser de 12 AC
Espero no molestarlo porque no le entiendo muy bien 😥


----------



## papirrin (Jun 22, 2014)

> pero por ratos llega ese voltaje y abre la puerta en otros momentos hay caídas de tensión y llega unos 4 v y no abre.



¿No te has preguntado porque existe esa caida de tension?, el problema puede ser que se atore la parte mecanica, ¿ya la revisaste que este lubricada?

seria bueno que pusieras fotografias del mecanismo y la parte electrica.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 22, 2014)

Como dice el papirrin ¡No sería mejor arreglar la línea para que haya siempre 12V?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 22, 2014)

snake_fox El dilema es encontrar un Relé que a la entrada se pueda aplicar un voltaje desde 3V a 12V pero AC "Corriente Alterna", como te comente la gran mayoría son DC "Corriente Directa", claro esta que hay de 12V AC IN pero el problema es lo que dices el voltaje varia, si usas uno de 5V AC obvio que cuando llegue a 12V lo quemas, el relé es como un interruptor cuando aplicas un voltaje y en su gran mayoría DC, a la salida puedes switchear cualquier voltaje sea 1V AC, 110V AC o 12V AC, de los cuales la gran mayoría de estos están diseñados para manejar corrientes altas y voltajes grandes, en tu caso solo es para Switchear 12V AC pero para ello debes implementar una fuente aparte de 12V AC que es la que tiene problemas y para completar es inestable, mira mi consejo es que mejor revises cableado, fuente 12V AC, cerradura, falta de mantenimiento, grasa etc, porque por algún motivo el voltaje es tan inestable, así te evitas armar circuitos externos que a la final seguirás teniendo el mismo problema de origen y mas a delante el voltaje puede que ya no sea 4V si no 1V, es como tapar el sol con un dedo mejor revisa el circuito eléctrico de la cerradura o que alguien le de un vistazo, lo que vas a gastar en un circuito mejor gástalo en un buen mantenimiento, sea que lo hagas tu mismo o otra persona


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 22, 2014)

Si pensé en revisar todo el cableado pero resulta que este pasa por un techo y es totalmente inaccesible  y en cuanto a la cerradura no tiene problemas mecánicos de atascamiento porque hay 2 telefonillos que la abren sin ningún problema en cambio otros 2 telefonillos es donde se produce el problema. me da la impresión que esa caída de tensión se produce porque la distancia es bastante grande y solamente hay un hilo de cable utp(múltipar)y no abastece de suficiente corriente


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 22, 2014)

¿Enciendes algún dispositivo y la señal baja a 4V? o ¿es inestabilidad aleatoria?, si la distancia es grande sin exagerar puedes cablear por fuera usando una canaleta delgada para que no queden descubiertos los nuevos cables


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 23, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> ¿Enciendes algún dispositivo y la señal baja a 4V? o ¿es inestabilidad aleatoria?, si la distancia es grande sin exagerar puedes cablear por fuera usando una canaleta delgada para que no queden descubiertos los nuevos cables




No, se produce en todo momento esa inestabilidad, independientemente de otros dispositivos. Se presiona el botón de abrir la puerta y los que están más cercanos a la cerradura abren sin problemas y los más lejanos hay ocasiones que sí envían los 12 v o sino máximo 4


----------



## papirrin (Jun 23, 2014)

Otra solucion es cambiar por una fuente de alimentacion de mas amperaje, seguramente es un transformador pequeno, el problema que yo le veo a poner un relay , es que de todos modo tienes que pone otro tranformador de mas potencia. porque aparentemente ese es el problema.


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Jun 23, 2014)

Mira el pulsador del telefonillo,puede que esten los contastos sucios y por ese motivo te da alguna vez los 12v y otras mucho menos.


Saludos


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 23, 2014)

Los contactos del pulsador ya los limpie muy bien pero de todas formas no cambió nada. Poner otra fuente de más amperaje no hay problema porque sí tengo de donde conectar el transformador entonces los 12V AC output los tengo fijos. lo que no se muy bien es como permitir que se activé si la entrada es variable de 4 a 12 AC

No se sí estoy hablando tonteras pero con un pic de entrada analógica si puede manejar voltajes de hasta 12 V AC? Para programarlo que activé la salida cuando la entrada sea en un rango de 3 a 12 V y este activé un rele para qué pasa los 12 v AC a la cerradura


----------



## papirrin (Jun 23, 2014)

> No se sí estoy hablando tonteras pero con un pic de entrada analógica si puede manejar voltajes de hasta 12 V AC?



si se puede pero es innecesario, segun yo con un simple triac, un par de resistencias  y un diac podrias hacerlo. 

pero yo te suguiero que expliques bien como lo tienes conectado haciendo un diagrama o unas fotos o algo, como por ejemplo ¿la fuente esta en el cerca del cerrojo o en donde esta el pulsador? asi nos damos una mejor idea de lo que esta pasando y poder aconsejarte mejor.



La que tengo en mente es esto:

R1 seria el actuador del cerrojo

p.d. obviamente calculando bien las resistencias y eso,el diagrama es solo para darte una idea y a los compañeros de lo que tengo en mente.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 23, 2014)

snake_fox dijo:


> Si pensé en revisar todo el cableado pero resulta que este pasa por un techo y es totalmente inaccesible y en cuanto a la cerradura no tiene problemas mecánicos de atascamiento porque hay 2 telefonillos que la abren sin ningún problema en cambio otros 2 telefonillos es donde se produce el problema. me da la impresión que esa caída de tensión se produce porque la distancia es bastante grande y solamente hay un hilo de cable utp(múltipar)y no abastece de suficiente corriente


 

snake_fox Si como ya te lo había comentado el problema debe estar en el cableado, sea por distancia o en alguna parte esta regular que dilema no poder cablearlo o revisar esa parte, ya en ultima si te va a tocar realizar lo que en un principio te planteaba, de realizarlo con un Relé de estado solido MCX240D5 que funciona desde con 3V hasta 15V DC, pero como donde va la línea mala el voltaje varia y es AC, la solución es rectificarlo y conectar un Trafo o fuente de 12V AC, te dejo una imagen para que entiendas que debes realizar de la manera mas sencilla, ya que no hay mas de otra por lo que veo, a menos que el Trafo es el que esta fallando y no entrega los 12V


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 23, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> snake_fox Si como ya te lo había comentado el problema debe estar en el cableado, sea por distancia o en alguna parte esta regular que dilema no poder cablearlo o revisar esa parte, ya en ultima si te va a tocar realizar lo que en un principio te planteaba, de realizarlo con un Relé de estado solido MCX240D5 que funciona desde con 3V hasta 15V DC, pero como donde va la línea mala el voltaje varia y es AC, la solución es rectificarlo y conectar un Trafo o fuente de 12V AC, te dejo una imagen para que entiendas que debes realizar de la manera mas sencilla, ya que no hay mas de otra por lo que veo, a menos que el Trafo es el que esta fallando y no entrega los 12V



Disculpe tal vez existen reles sólidos que se conecten a 110v en vez de 220V porque la energía eléctrica en Ecuador es a 110V 

De todas maneras más tarde subo una foto con el esquema de conexión como me habían pedido para que quede un poco más claro


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 23, 2014)

snake_fox dijo:


> Disculpe tal vez existen reles sólidos que se conecten a 110v en vez de 220V porque la energía eléctrica en Ecuador es a 110V
> 
> De todas maneras más tarde subo una foto con el esquema de conexión como me habían pedido para que quede un poco más claro


 
snake_fox Un relé de estado solido puede controlar cargas de 110V a 240V si hay SSR sigla de Solid State Relay de 110V, lo que pasa es que fabrican mas con el estándar de 220V, para poderlos usar en distintos voltajes AC como mínimo 110V/60Hz a 240V/50Hz como máximo, en vez de construir un circuito SSR, este ya viene en un encapsulado y algunos permiten controlar cargas con entradas de voltaje de 3V hasta 32V DC, si seria bueno el diagrama que en si seria un Citofono con Botón que tiene marcada una llave para abrir la puerta, así lo tengo aquí instalado.


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 23, 2014)

este es el esquema de conexion tal y como esta instalado, los dos telefonillos del primer piso estan en paralelo y los otros dos telefonillos del segundo piso estan en paralelo. Como esta en el grafico, el que esta mas lejano es que produce caidas de tension y no abre y el otro abre aunque de vez en cuando tambien se produce una caida de tension.

En cuanto a cableado creen que se solucionaria aumentandole otro cable a la salida de alternarnador Ac, ese que va directo a la cerradura, o mejor hago el circuito con el rele de estado solido?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 23, 2014)

Pues segun veo, yo intentaria hacer algo como lo que te sugiero que en realidad  como "relay de estado solido", pero sin tener que poner otra fuente de alimentacion,  al tener un menor consumo segun yo no caeria el voltaje, obviamente el circuito tendria que estar cerca de la fuente y el actuador del cerrojo, salvo error u omision.

la otra opcion que yo veo viable es ponr un relay de estado solido prefabricado y otro transformador como te sugiere Yetrox.


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 23, 2014)

ok intentare hacer con el modelo de Yetrox aunque ese rele a sido dificil de conseguir y un poco caro, lo intentare conseguir y les comento que es lo que sucedio

muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Jun 23, 2014)

me quede pensado y si haces lo mismo de rectificar pero usas un rele normal mecanico digo por aquello de lo caro y dificil de encontrar.


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 23, 2014)

Pero esos mecánicos no es posible el rango de entrada de 3 a 15 V esos tienen una entrada constante


----------



## papirrin (Jun 23, 2014)

> Pero esos mecánicos no es posible el rango de entrada de 3 a 15 V



toma en cuenta que no es la misma carga de la bobina de un rele que la del actuador. serian 12v+ la rectificada y como no son periodos muy largos no creo que se queme y de ultima con un zener regulas a 12v

¿o como mediste los 4v? ¿con o sin el actuador puesto?


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 23, 2014)

Los 4 voltios los medí con la cerradura cerrada es decir la puera estaba cerrada puse el multimetro para tomar la medida y en ese momento presione para intentar abrir la puerta y como llegaban los 4V no se abría
No tome medidas del voltaje con la puerta abierta


----------



## papirrin (Jun 23, 2014)

> como llegaban los 4V no se abría
> No tome medidas del voltaje con la puerta abierta



ok, entonces es posible que un relay mecanico si se active, para que estes seguro quita el cable del cerrojo(actuador) y mide la tension en el cable al apretar el boton. segun yo deberian estar los 12v desde cualquier boton que pulses incluso los que estan mas lejos.


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok ya voy a hacer esa medida pero el día sábado realizo esas pruebas y les comunico cualquier cosa

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 23, 2014)

Otra pregunta a los 12 V Ac al rectificarlos a Dc hace falta ponerle algún rectificador como el 7812 o 7805 o directo al rele. En caso de necesitarlo que es mejor el 7812 o 7805?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 23, 2014)

No será necesario, el relevador no es tan sensible a pequeñas variaciones en el valor de DC que tiene impreso. Rectifica media onda para no elevar tanto el voltaje de CD


----------



## papirrin (Jun 24, 2014)

la conexion si no me equivoco seria asi :

( lo mas cerca que se pueda del transformador y cerrojo)

si no funciona asi pones otro transformador para el cerrojo XD.

P.D. verificas que el sea el N.O del rele, en el diagrama puse el que se me ocurrio porque no recuerdo cual es el N.C. y el N.O.


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 24, 2014)

Creo que voy a poner otro transformador porque la si tancia del transformador y cerrojo es de dos pisos jejej, así que mejor poner el transformador como la conexion de yetrox. La conexion sería igual como el diagrama de yetrox solo que cambiando el rele de estado sólido por el mecánico?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 24, 2014)

> Creo que voy a poner otro transformador porque la si tancia del transformador y cerrojo es de dos pisos jejej.... La conexion sería igual como el diagrama de yetrox solo que cambiando el rele de estado sólido por el mecánico?



ok, opino que si entonces seria mejor con otro trafo y si como lo puso yetrox pero con el mecanico. 

suerte!


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 24, 2014)

snake_fox dijo:


> Creo que voy a poner otro transformador porque la si tancia del transformador y cerrojo es de dos pisos jejej, así que mejor poner el transformador como la conexion de yetrox. La conexion sería igual como el diagrama de yetrox solo que cambiando el rele de estado sólido por el mecánico?


 

snake_fox Si es lo mas factible también, pero si vas a poner el Relé mecánico, en mi concepto seria mejor que como te llega voltajes entre 4V y 12V AC, rectifiques ese Voltaje y le coloques un regulador 7805, con ello tienes 5V Fijos DC siempre, para disparar el relé mecánico de 5V DC con carga de 110V, porque no se si en con 4V DC alcance a accionar la bonina de 12V DC, tendrías que probar... porque Yo accione uno de 12V y con 5V DC se mueve poquito, pero no acciona total para prender una carga de 110V, tal vez un voltaje pequeño de pronto, pero no se como a otras personas les funciona con cargas grandes, bueno esa es mi opinión y mi punto de vista, que si es para que te salga mas económico y mas viable es como te aconsejo


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 24, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> snake_fox pero si vas a poner el Relé mecánico, en mi concepto seria mejor que como te llega voltajes entre 4V y 12V AC, rectifiques ese Voltaje y le coloques un regulador 7805, con ello tienes 5V Fijos DC siempre, para disparar el relé mecánico de 5V DC con carga de 110V, porque no se si en con 4V DC alcance a accionar la bonina de 12V DC, tendrías que probar porque Yo tengo uno de 12V y con lo accione con 5V DC y  se mueve poquito pero no acciona no se como a otras personas les funciona, bueno esa es mi opinión y mi punto de vista, que si es para que te salga mas económico y mas viable es como te aconsejo



Es justo lo que estaba pensando en poner ese 7805 para asegurar el funcionamiento del rele, pero tenía una duda y es si la respuesta de estos dispositivos( rectificación de onda y activación de rele) es tan rápida como para que se haga todo ese proceso con solo presionar rápidamente el botón o debo tenerlo presionado bastante tiempo


----------



## papirrin (Jun 24, 2014)

no entiendo...¿porque dicen que sin la carga del actuador el voltaje va a caer hasta 4V?

a ver si me explico mejor...

si por ejemplo tienen un trafo de 1A , le ponen una carga de un actuador de 800mA y un cable de 60mts que provoca una resistencia que supera ese 1Amperio ¿es obvio que  va caer el voltaje no?, pero si reducen esa carga de 800mA a unos cuantos mA (digamos 100mA), ¿porque sigue cayendo en la misma proporcion el voltaje?¿es otra ley de Ohm  que yo no conozco?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 24, 2014)

snake_fox dijo:


> Es justo lo que estaba pensando en poner ese 7805 para asegurar el funcionamiento del rele, pero tenía una duda y es si la respuesta de estos dispositivos( rectificación de onda y activación de rele) es tan rápida como para que se haga todo ese proceso con solo presionar rápidamente el botón o debo tenerlo presionado bastante tiempo


 
snake_fox No hay ningún problema solo basta que presiones el botón un par de segundos, no creo que quieras abrir la puerta en milésimas de segundo, el problema si lo tendrías si no regulas esos 12V inestables, que dudo mucho que logre accionar una carga de 110V con Relé de 12V cuando le lleguen 4V, mas sin embargo has la prueba de ambas maneras y ya optaras por la que mas te convenga





papirrin dijo:


> no entiendo...¿porque dicen que sin la carga del actuador el voltaje va a caer hasta 4V?
> 
> a ver si me explico mejor...
> 
> si por ejemplo tienen un trafo de 1A , le ponen una carga de un actuador de 800mA y un cable de 60mts que provoca una resistencia que supera ese 1Amperio ¿es obvio que va caer el voltaje no?, pero si reducen esa carga de 800mA a unos cuantos mA (digamos 100mA), ¿porque sigue cayendo en la misma proporcion el voltaje?¿es otra ley de Ohm que yo no conozco?


 
Si vuelves y le hechas una repasada a todo lo que se ha hablado en este mensaje #*1* sabrás cuales son los 4V que por alguna razón le da ese voltaje y no abre la puerta así de simple, a mi parecer puede haber algo mal en cableado o en el Trafo, según comenta es porque hay muchos metros de donde esta conectado, como no puede revisar que anda mal, la mejor opción es rectificar y regular los 12V AC inestables a 5V DC, así podrá accionar el Relé con un Trafo nuevo  de 12V AC y no tendrá problemas, algo que si no se regula ese voltaje va a seguir teniendo el mismo problema cuando el voltaje sea de 4V y el Relé de 12V, dudo que se accione con ese voltaje con una carga de 110V a casi un 1Amp.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 24, 2014)

a lo mejor se te paso leer este: (post25)



> Los 4 voltios los medí con la cerradura cerrada es decir la puera estaba cerrada puse el multimetro para tomar la medida y en ese momento presione para intentar abrir la puerta y como llegaban los 4V no se abría
> No tome medidas del voltaje con la puerta abierta



por lo que entendi esta midiendo con el actuador puesto.. si lo quita ya no tendra esa caida de 8V. y se cambia radicalmente el problema del post #1..

pero en fin eso es lo que yo estoy suponiendo, para una mejor opinon se necesitaria saber capacidad del trafo, consumo del actuador y el largo, seccion y material del cable y asi hacer calculos mas precisos.

y como dices empiricamente no hay mas que hacerle de todo, a ver que funciona XD


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 24, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> a lo mejor se te paso leer este: (post25)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cierto @papirrin tienes mucha razón falto ese dato de cuanto voltaje sin el actuador, si para tener algo mas preciso habría que tener todos los datos concretos, pero no se saben, lo único que queda es que pruebe con todo lo que hemos aportado, puede que algo le funcione, porque también hay una posibilidad que alguna línea este sulfatada o algún otro cable le este haciendo el mal cuarto y ni modos de hacer alguna lectura, bueno pero entre todos le dimos una buena orientación a ver en que termina el experimento.


----------



## snake_fox (Jun 24, 2014)

Exacto no se me ocurrió tomar las medidas desconectando la cerradura  y en este momento no puedo porque estoy en otra ciudad y regreso el sábado, pero voy a tomar las medidas sin la cerradura y según esos valores ver que opción es la mejor. El transformador es de 1 amperio y esta bastante lejos de la cerradura.

Con todo compañeros el día sábado ya les comento que es lo que sucedió con todo este problema  y ver si se soluciono o no. Muchas gracias


----------



## snake_fox (Jul 6, 2014)

Como están compañeros les comento que si se supo solucionar el problema. Al final le puse el el puente rectificador y un regulador 7805 además del nuevo transformador . Ya va una semana instalado y funciona perfecto

Muchas gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 6, 2014)

Yo se que lo solucionaste, pero el problema es que si ustedes agregaron mas telefonitos y de esa manera agregaron un consumo,porque si antes andaba con el trafo original porque ahora no anda.Tambien si compraste el nuevo trafo, porque no lo probaste colocandolo en lugar del nuevo.A su vez si con el trafo nuevo,tenga mas o igual corriente-amperes, no deberia andar bien,y si anda mal con el nuevo trafo es porque otra cosa esta mal.El mecanismo de apertura por mas que lo limpies tiene cierto tiempo de vida util que talves debieras cambiar por en ningun momento dijiste cuantos años de uso tiene.Tambien el manojo de cables usados y que estan a la intemperie pueden tener alguna perdida y que deberia cambiarse.Recordermos que nada dura para siempre....Y asi un monton de cosas a definir y cambiar urgente.Si tiene años a la intemperie,los cables,se deben cambiar urgente......el que creo ese aparato lo hizo para cierta distancia y talves ustedes lo alejaron,aunque en el primer momento no paso nada, con el paso del tiempo todo se degrada y hay que cambiarlo.El creador de ese sistema lo calculo justo y pensando en que el futuro debia cambarse todo.Asi que es mejor cambiar todo....


----------

